# vertical platty!



## missmanatee (Dec 25, 2010)

hi i have a ten gallon freshwater tank with about ten platties in it. all of then are doing perfect except for one. it is a female almost a year old. she seems completly normal except sometimes she swims vertically for a couple of minutes and then she is totaly fine in another couple of minutes. she is also fairly fat. what is wrong with her? is she just pregnant????? any ideas appericiated!! thanks:goldfish:


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

If the platty is pregnant, you would be able to tell; Usually they wobble when they swim. 

Swimming vertically sounds like possible stress or illness.


----------



## Santaaa (Dec 20, 2010)

could be constipation. I have had troubles with certain bettas in the past. Not all of them just a couple of them. For this problem I would try the pea trick. It works good. Thaw a pea in a microwave and squeeze the pea after it cooked to pop out the inside of the pea. Feed the fish peas for a few days and see if it straightens the fish out. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


----------

